# Need UPS for PC with Ryzen5 3600 and 1050Ti



## TheSloth (May 4, 2021)

Hey guys!

I am in urgent need to UPS since I am facing power cuts and very frequent power fluctuations issue. So I want a UPS to protect the PC from these fluctuations and power cuts.
Budget : Around 7-8K but cheaper the better without compromising too much on the quality.
Usage :
PC with below mentioned components. PC will be used only for urgent works with UPS and a safe shutdown, no gaming will be involved.
2 low powered laptops (at least 1 laptop should be connected to UPS)
1 Monitor

I am currently plugging a Belkin surge protector on the wall and then power my PC, laptops, monitor, 2.0 speakers, modem/router.
Query is :
1. Can i plug UPS in this surge protector and then connect only PC, monitor and at least one laptop connected to UPS. Because I need to connect PC speakers to surge protector, not to the UPS.
2. The power might go when I am in middle of gaming session, UPS should be able to handle the load. In future I plan to upgrade GPU, a 1000W UPS will be able to handle the load or I need to go higher?

Note:
1. There is only 1 wall outlet. all the above components mentioned above are connected via surge protector to a single wall outlet which is not even big socket, the small one.


Component List :
Ryzen 5 3600 processor
ASRock B450 Steel Legend motherboard
ADATA XPG D60G 8GBx2 RAM
MSI 1050Ti 4GB GPU
Antec 750W HCG Gold Modular PSU(Is it Tier 4 or Tier 1 in LTT Tier list??)
Crucial MX 1TB SATA SSD
Corsair 4000D with 4 fans

Shortlised : APC-BX1100C-1100VA-230V
*www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-2...computers&sprefix=apc+11,computers,295&sr=1-3
Thanks in advance!


----------



## khalil1210 (May 4, 2021)

Hi, 6 months back I had a similar query, 

Did not make the purchase as I forgot about it , but I think the following discussion will be useful for you.

*geek.digit.in/community/threads/suggest-ups-for-my-pc-with-cx-550-psu.209150/#post-2395217


----------



## TheSloth (May 4, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Hi, 6 months back I had a similar query,
> 
> Did not make the purchase as I forgot about it , but I think the following discussion will be useful for you.
> 
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/suggest-ups-for-my-pc-with-cx-550-psu.209150/#post-2395217


I was searching for this ! I missed it even though it was on first page  
Thanks alot!

*www.flipkart.com/apc-back-ups-be70...PSE9HC2PVGZBCDM&lid=LSTUPSE9HC2PVGZBCDMOSE0WLIs this good?

And please suggest how do I use it, provided there is only one wall socket and multiple electronics to connect via surge protector.


----------



## khalil1210 (May 4, 2021)

That one seems good, I think the devices you plus the ups wire in wall socket 




> Battery Backup plus
> Surge Protection
> Outlets​These outlets provide battery backup power to connected equipment for a limited period of time during power outages and voltage fluctuations. The Battery Backup outlets provide battery power to connected equipment only when the Back-UPS is turned on. Connect critical equipment such as desktop computer, computer monitor, modem or other data sensitive devices to these outlets. Do not connect aquarium equipment, laser printers, paper shredders, sump pumps, or fans to these outlets as the modified sine wave output of the Back-UPS may cause these devices to experience a decrease in performance. Note: Connect equipment to these outlets using a standard molded 6 A plug.​Surge Protection
> Outlet​This outlet helps to provides full time protection for connected equipment from power surges or spikes, when the Back-UPS is turned on or off. The Surge Protection outlet does not supply battery backup power to connected equipment. Connect a printer, scanner or other devices that do not require battery backup protection. Note: Connect equipment to this outlet using a standard molded 6 A plug​



all the three in battery backup 

Plug CPU wire in battery backup
Monitor in battery backup
1 Laptop in battery backup


I have a found a different product on amazon - Amazon.in

*www.apc.com/shop/in/en/products/APC-Easy-UPS-BVX-1200VA-230V-AVR-India-Sockets/P-BVX1200LI-IN
In the user manual it says all ports are battery backup and surge protection 


> Battery
> backup and
> surge
> protection
> ...



Not sure if this is a better product than BE700Y but has more ports, but I think quicky008 and omega will have better suggestions on this. So wait for them to reply before making a purchase


----------



## TheSloth (May 6, 2021)

Hi guys!
Please help me in finalizing the UPS. I do not have any knowledge about this so I am struggling to select one. 
Is above posted BVX 1200VA UPS is good/beneficial or I can stick to BE700Y model? 
I am mainly looking to handle the fluctuations, backup of 30 mins is fine. I will not play games or do any heavy workl when UPS is powering the PC.


----------



## TheSloth (May 8, 2021)

Hi guys!

I have decided to go for this model BVX1200

I have few doubts,
in the manual, in Rear Panel Features diagram,
1 is Battery Connector - what is it for? Do i have to buy battery separately for this UPS or I can use this to connect external batteries?
2 says battery backup and surge protection outlets -  does all of the outlets are backed up by battery?

Then under operating temperature, it says 0C to 40C - My place normal temps goes to 45 in peak summers. And this unit does not come with a fan inside which can help the internals of UPS to maintain temps. Is it safe to buy this?


----------



## khalil1210 (May 9, 2021)

@quicky008 @Nerevarine @whitestar_999 please help


----------



## Nerevarine (May 9, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have decided to go for this model BVX1200
> 
> ...


1. I think its meant to connect an external battery, you can daisy chain batteries probably. But confirm that with APC service, call their CC, they are very good at picking up calls.

2. In my APC UPS, the lower 2 ports arent connected to battery, but have surge protection circuitry. They are meant to be connected to things like router, modems which need to be on constantly without UPS being turned on, but still need some basic surge protection against lightning etc.
I think thats the same in your model.


----------



## TheSloth (May 9, 2021)

@khalil1210 and @Nerevarine Thanks both! 
I shall call CC and clarify my doubts.


----------



## quicky008 (May 9, 2021)

i am currently using the BE-700Y-Ind ups-bought it last year after my 11 years old apc Be 650Y-in started showing signs of malfunction.

Its a pretty good UPS,and more importantly it does have a built in AVR which can protect against voltage sags and swells,unlike some cheaper models(like apc's bx 600c-in) which falsely advertises having an AVR,when it actually doesn't have one.

The BVX 1200 appears to be an online ups,and therefore it most likely doesn't have built in batteries-so you might have to spend extra on getting them which will increase your overall cost quite a bit.

You can also go for BE-800y-ind which is slightly higher rated and has pretty similar features as the 700VA model,except pc connectivity which only the latter has .

I have used it with a pc with a 9th gen i5,1060 6gb and 750 W TXM psu and it could handle its load pretty well without issues,so i hope it will be adequate for you too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 10, 2021)

Also keep in mind that UPS power rating in watt is approx 60% of VA rating so a 1000VA ups provides 600w power.


----------



## TheSloth (May 10, 2021)

@quicky008  and @whitestar_999  thank you for suggestions!

is the PC connectivity feature is just to send shutdown signal to  PC or there is any other use also?  Could not understand in PDF.
Also, BE-700Y model is now replaced by BE-700 as per APC website
*www.apc.com/shop/in/en/products/APC-BACK-UPS-800VA-230V-INDIA/P-BE800-IND


> New BE700-IND and BE800-IND are 700 and 800VA Back-UPS products that are replacing the BE700Y-IN. BE700 offers a 9Ah battery and PC shoutdown feature and BE800 offers a 12Ah battery and no communication


and thanks again for sharing config. that helps.

I am leaning towards 800VA if that PC connectivity feature isn't that important. I am also have similar config like quicky, but I plan to upgrade the GPU in future.
After doing Math of 800*60/100 = 480W, will this be enough for a PC with a GPU like 3060Ti? I will not buy anything bigger than this GPU. 480w looks quite close to limit, right?


----------



## quicky008 (May 10, 2021)

The pc connectivity feature,while not entirely something revolutionary is still pretty useful to have-it allows the user to configure the UPS using APC's powerchute plus software.

Among other things,it allows users to set the voltage sensitivity of the UPS(low,med,high),enable or disable the audible alerts(beeping) as some folks tend to find that annoying,monitor the voltage of the AC input power and so on.It can also be configured to shut down the pc during powercuts while its running on battery backup.

Some of these functions can also be configured manually ie without using APC's software such as setting the voltage sensitivity feature.But i think the beeping can only be disabled via software.

I dont use the pc connectivity option all that much-only once in a while if i need to check on something or to re-configure the ups.If higher rating is more important for you then go for the 800VA model.

However there's one thing that i should tell you which deterred me from buying the 800VA ups-this model in particular has a 12AH battery which is not readily available from 3rd party resellers,which means if the battery dies after 3-4 years then you will not be able to procure it easily from the local market,but be forced to rely on APC's service center to provide you with a replacement battery(and that tends to be costlier).However the 700 VA model uses the a 9AH battery which can be replaced with a 12v 7AH battery that are widely available everywhere (like the one shown here):

*www.amazon.in/Exide-Powersafe-Battery-Original-Replacement/dp/B00SA1HNZG
you cannot replace the 800Ind's battery with the above mentioned 12v 7ah battery as the battery used in it has a slightly different design and thus these 7ah batteries won't fit into its battery compartment.

Even my older 650va ups used a 9ah battery that i replaced twice during its lifetime with these 7ah batteries after the older ones conked out.

As for the 700Y-ind now being replaced with be-700,i was not aware of that.The former is still available on flipkart,you can get it there:

*www.flipkart.com/apc-back-ups-be80...=output_power_wattage&st=output_power_wattage
I had purchased mine from Flipkart itself as it was during the lockdown period last year and i couldn't visit any offline stores.

Even i plan on buying a 3060/3060ti if my finances permit when their prices come back down to normal levels,but i dont think its going to happen anytime soon.Hopefully this ups can still keep up with it as and when I go for that.


----------



## TheSloth (May 10, 2021)

This is good explanations. Thanks for your insights. 7Ah battery thing is quite crucial.
And Beeps are surely annoying and I would want to mute them. 
After calculating the wattage on PSU Calculator, the minimum power needed with a 3060Ti is 392W and with a HDD its 412W. This is quite close to 420W delivery of UPS.
Looks like I need to compromise somewhere.


----------



## TheSloth (May 10, 2021)

On Amazon we get extended warranty by paying some extra amount
*www.amazon.in/APC-BE700Y-IND-420-w...d=1620639961&sprefix=apc+,aps,308&sr=8-9&th=1


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2021)

Dont buy online, get locally. I made this mistake twice, once with amazon and later with flipkart. They can send old stocks which have depleted battery.
Extended warranty IMO doesnt make sense in a UPS. You can replace the battery with an aftermarket battery from any company and it will run fine. UPS circuitry rarely fail but still possible to repair.
Extended warranty IMO only makes sense where repair is impossible, i.e. GPUs


----------



## quicky008 (May 10, 2021)

my ups came with a few scuff marks and scratches on it even though it was a new item-but i ignored all that and decided to keep it.


----------



## TheSloth (May 10, 2021)

Currently the city is in lockdown but even after lockdown ends, I am hesitant to travel and search for UPS. I think I should postpone this until I get vaccinated.
Thanks guys for all your valuable suggestions!


----------



## quicky008 (May 10, 2021)

where are you from?Are you worried that the package you might get from amazon/flipkart etc might be contaminated with covid virus?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Currently the city is in lockdown but even after lockdown ends, I am hesitant to travel and search for UPS. I think I should postpone this until I get vaccinated.
> Thanks guys for all your valuable suggestions!


Here's what I did, i got a hold of every offline retailer's phone number. I called them up, asked for exact model and price and if they home deliver. They said they will charge 100 Rupees extra for home delivery. Voila ! 5 PM and it gets delivered. 
Total price is about 500 Rupees more than amazon but its a brand new manufactured model. (confirm this with them)


----------



## TheSloth (May 10, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> where are you from?Are you worried that the package you might get from amazon/flipkart etc might be contaminated with covid virus?


no. @Nerevarine posted that there is a chance I might get older model which might have slightly depleted battery. I will go to offline shops for this UPS. Going out now is not safe.


----------



## TheSloth (May 10, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Here's what I did, i got a hold of every offline retailer's phone number. I called them up, asked for exact model and price and if they home deliver. They said they will charge 100 Rupees extra for home delivery. Voila ! 5 PM and it gets delivered.
> Total price is about 500 Rupees more than amazon but its a brand new manufactured model. (confirm this with them)


Wow. I will try this. thanks man!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> no. @Nerevarine posted that there is a chance I might get older model which might have slightly depleted battery. I will go to offline shops for this UPS. Going out now is not safe.


To add to the fact, most battery products cannot be returned, even on amazon. I had to do a lot of fighting to get them to take it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 11, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Dont buy online, get locally. I made this mistake twice, once with amazon and later with flipkart. They can send old stocks which have depleted battery.
> Extended warranty IMO doesnt make sense in a UPS. You can replace the battery with an aftermarket battery from any company and it will run fine. UPS circuitry rarely fail but still possible to repair.
> Extended warranty IMO only makes sense where repair is impossible, i.e. GPUs


Yeah that's a common mistake many people make while buying batteries/ups online. Even for those aa/aaa rechargeable batteries I don't recommend buying them online because I have seen comments saying people got 1-2 years old stock in some recent sale.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2021)

Hey guys, I have found a local shop to buy the UPS on one of the weekend I go out. Just one small doubt, model ups-be700y will be able to handle 750W PSU? I don't have components which can draw full power from PSU but are there any time when PSU pulls full power from wall socket, like start-up time or when connected to UPS and to swtich from main power to UPS power in case of power cuts. Talking about the following model.
*www.flipkart.com/apc-back-ups-be70...=output_power_wattage&st=output_power_wattage


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2021)

i am using a 750 w corsair tmx psu with the 700y and so far i haven't run into any issues with my setup.However if under any situation the psu draws the full power ie 750W then it will cause the ups to trip and restart as its not capable of supplying that much power.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2021)

For max safety get a 1100 one


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> For max safety get a 1100 one


I am checking if 1100 has this AVR features which is important as suggested by quicky in previous post of this thread



quicky008 said:


> i am using a 750 w corsair tmx psu with the 700y and so far i haven't run into any issues with my setup.However if under any situation the psu draws the full power ie 750W then it will cause the ups to trip and restart as its not capable of supplying that much power.


I don't want the UPS to trip. Do you know any other APC UPS which has AVR feature and bigger?


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi, I recently bought an APC BR1500G-IN from Flipkart. As advertised on the box, it has AVR Function and an 865W backup. Using it with a 850W Corsair TX850M (which I bought some time ago and switched over from my previous PC),a Ryzen 5 3600 and a GTX 1660Ti. 
As of now, while my PC is idling (Power draw:78-155W), it is showing that it will be providing 49-51 minutes of backup. I have also had quite frequent power outages and the UPS does not trip.
However, the price is 18k approx on Flipkart. I had no issues with the unit I bought (packaging and usage wise). I asked in offline shops as well and the minimum price I was able to get was 15.5k but availability was a problem. Hence, I ordered from Flipkart.  One thing to note is Flipkart has oddly listed the model's series as Back UPS when it is actually a Back UPS Pro series (please keep this in mind while registering the product.)

Please check if it suits your needs and budget. 

Links:

*www.apc.com/shop/in/en/products/APC-Power-Saving-Back-UPS-Pro-1500-230V-India/P-BR1500G-IN
I checked this review :


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2021)

moltenskull said:


> Hi, I recently bought an APC BR1500G-IN from Flipkart. As advertised on the box, it has AVR Function and an 865W backup. Using it with a 850W Corsair TX850M (which I bought some time ago and switched over from my previous PC),a Ryzen 5 3600 and a GTX 1660Ti.
> As of now, while my PC is idling (Power draw:78-155W), it is showing that it will be providing 49-51 minutes of backup. I have also had quite frequent power outages and the UPS does not trip.
> However, the price is 18k approx on Flipkart. I had no issues with the unit I bought (packaging and usage wise). I asked in offline shops as well and the minimum price I was able to get was 15.5k but availability was a problem. Hence, I ordered from Flipkart.  One thing to note is Flipkart has oddly listed the model's series as Back UPS when it is actually a Back UPS Pro series (please keep this in mind while registering the product.)
> 
> ...


Hi! Thanks alot for sharing the info and video, very informative!
But its very costly. My original estimate was 8K but this is almost double that price. 
Can I connect 2 systems to this UPS at the same time?? 
How loud is the fan inside the UPS and does it go wild only during startup or all the time?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2021)

here's the 1000 VA variant of this ups-all features are the same as the 1500va model,only the VA rating is lower :

1000G-IN

FYI i have 3 systems connected to my 700 VA ups via power strips.I dont use more than 2 systems simultaneously at the same time under low/moderate load conditions and so far i haven't experienced any tripping/overloading issues.

But if you are gaming on one system then it would be prudent to only keep that particular system on for the time being-otherwise if multiple pcs are on their combined power draw might exceed the UPS's rated load,thereby causing it to trip.

However if you are running 2 pcs simultaenously while doing non-cpu intensive tasks then this will most likely not happen.You can monitor the power draw of the pcs using power chute plus software that's available with the 700Va model.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 29, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> here's the 1000 VA variant of this ups-all features are the same as the 1500va model,only the VA rating is lower :
> 
> 1000G-IN


you mean this one has the option to save components from sudden spike or low voltages, basically power fluctuations? BTW, how to check if any UPS has this feature or not, what is the technical term for this feature?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 29, 2021)

afaik this model does have a built in AVR.But the weird thing about it is that its upper threshold for the AVR functionality to kick in is 255V,which means the UPS will not step down the voltage as long as it doesn't exceed 255 V. I remember perusing a thread on this issue on the APC forums some time ago-i tried looking for it now but couldn't find it.

Most electronics eg PCs etc can usually operate properly within 200-240V.The moment the input voltage exceeds 240 v,things start getting a bit on the hairy side,but most devices can still tolerate upto 250V.However when the input voltage exceeds 250V,this might cause some degree of damage to devices that are particularly sensitive to higher voltages.

I dont know why the apc engineers have configured the higher threshold of the 1000g and 1500g-in models to 255V,they should have set it to somewhere around the 240v-250V range for the sake of safety.

FYI the upper threshold on the be 700 y in is 250V(as per its instruction manual)-but i have checked using a multimeter that it tends to step the voltage down when it hovers around 246-247V.

The proper way to determine whether an APC UPS has the avr functionality or not is to go through its user manual-models which incorporate this feature usually have something called "voltage Sensitivity adjustment" that must be configured before you can actually start using the ups-for computers apc recommends setting it to "high".

If for a particular model you find no mention of the sensitivity adjustment feature,then it may not have a proper AVR functionality.

the manuals for the APC upses can be found at their official website.


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hi! Thanks alot for sharing the info and video, very informative!
> But its very costly. My original estimate was 8K but this is almost double that price.
> Can I connect 2 systems to this UPS at the same time??
> How loud is the fan inside the UPS and does it go wild only during startup or all the time?


Quicky008 has answered almost all your questions in a very comprehensive manner. Regarding the fan noise, it is quite loud and may be irritable and stays on for a short duration after the UPS is powered on after shutting it down during a power outage. (The UPS is an always-on model).  Most of the time , at least in my case, the fan is off but I read some cases online where the fan stays on for long periods of time even after battery is fully charged.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 30, 2021)

My PC is in my bedroom so loud fan noise will be quite irritating in middle of the nights. Man this is so difficult! There is no perfect product. Everything has some or other issue.


----------



## moltenskull (Jul 30, 2021)

There's an answer to that too.






*But please do keep in mind, this will/may void warranty. 

*Also, once main power is gone, you will have to shut the UPS down and that will obviously switch off the fan. Now, once the mains are back on, the fan will run for the duration of charging the battery/the whole unit cools down and then it will automatically turn off again.

The fan noise is not very noticeable in case you have a ceiling fan, but in ac rooms it is quite apparent. It is partially a good thing, since you can turn off the inbuilt alarm and switch off the UPS in case of a power failure. 

Long story short, you will soon become used to the fan noise in the short duration it runs for.

[Posting this from my PC running on the UPS just as a power failure occurred in my area.]


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> My PC is in my bedroom so loud fan noise will be quite irritating in middle of the nights. Man this is so difficult! There is no perfect product. Everything has some or other issue.


wait sloth... just get APC BR1000G-IN UPS, I got for 8k in flipkart sale 3 months back. If you look around still it should be under 9K on small websites.

My last APC model Back-UPS BR1000-IN (This is just old version of the current model) is still working from 13 years which I gave to my brother, just need to buy battery every 3 years which is same for every brand.

I get exact 1 hour backup at 120 watts load in both my APC UPS.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 30, 2021)

^This is good. Thanks again for your detailed responses @quicky008 , @moltenskull and @adikumar2010 . I will look around in local shops and see if I can find a good price on anyone of these two models. I plan on getting BR1500 model since I do plan to add another PC later next year if possible. This will save me space since I don't need to buy another UPS for 2nd PC.


----------

